# does a viper 5900 sst work on a manual car?



## 08rexy (Apr 5, 2008)

I need help regarding this alarm system, the Viper 5900 sst with remote start. I have a 08 subaru wrx impreza and I'm in search for a alarm system with a remote start w/ a turbo timer. The viper has all what I'm looking for is just im not sure if it will work on my car, its a manual transmission, and I'm looking for info if it would work. I would greatly appreciate if you can help me and enlighten me on this before i purchase this product.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey 08rexy !
Welcome to the forum!
It can be done, unless you have been doing it I'd suggest letting an install shop do it. As they will warranty there workmanship too, but you might have a hard time getting them to do this. As there is no safety in it then, in other words if you leave the car in gear shut it off. Then comeback and start it boom the car takes off without you in it, my boss told me of a customer he owned a dealer ship ands was like yeah yeah yeah just do it. Next day he called his jeep went through the kitchen wall from the garage as he forgot to apply the emergency brake before parking the truck.
they can put in a fail safe trigger to the emergency brake so if it's not on then the remote will not work, this is a MUST have or serious consequences will come of it!


----------



## 08rexy (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks alot.. yes im deffinitely going to have this system professionals done. thanks for the help..


----------

